# Garrison reliability



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took my .45 SA Garrison to the range the other day. I have eleven magazines presently and they are a mix of SA, WC, and DW.
I ran through all of them without a single hiccough. (That's hiccup old style)
Nice to have a 1911 that likes $18 mags as much as $38 mags.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

"cof cof" darn covid.


----------

